# Whats the best chinese hgh around atm



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

also which ones are crap

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hygetropin is the best and most consistant in my opinion.....


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Agree with Paul - either Hyges or anything else is a blue top might as well just go Kefei


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

cheers fellas , hyges are one of the more expensive ones i can get but i suppose thats for a reason, have either of you any views on novotropin as its highly rated in th states and can get it for quite abit less than hyges


----------



## hkshinestar (Jul 17, 2011)

HGH 10iu, blue top is the good stuff


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

hkshinestar said:


> HGH 10iu, blue top is the good stuff


hmmm cuz your not trying to market anything mind :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hyges most expensive but are good and consistantly good at that.

Seen good results from lads using Riptropin aswell and that seems to be available cheaper.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

m575 said:


> hmmm cuz your not trying to market anything mind :lol:


he just happens to be from hong kong to lmao:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> he just happens to be from hong kong to lmao:


thats what made my spidey sense go nuts :lol:


----------



## kyetech (Aug 2, 2011)

Heres a question. I live in the UK. If I buy Hyge and its shipped from China, is it going to get damaged from either heat or shock?


----------



## VILI MONSTER (Aug 6, 2011)

Have been using greens in the past, but when all the fakes with albumine came on the market i bought Trimatropin and to be honest they are MUCH cheaper then Hygen and they work the same.

Green and yellow tops are crap at the moment have tried them from severall Chinese suppliers but all where crap.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

VILI MONSTER said:


> Have been using greens in the past, but when all the fakes with albumine came on the market i bought Trimatropin and to be honest they are MUCH cheaper then Hygen and they work the same.
> 
> Green and yellow tops are crap at the moment have tried them from severall Chinese suppliers but all where crap.


Firstly trim atropin is generic relabelled so batch to batch is not consistent plus being generic they should be cheap.......do you mean the hyge green and yellow tops are crap? If you do then you have not been using the genuine new hyge ones.....


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

im thinking it got to be rips or hyge ..from a good source!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Any feedback on recent kigs?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anybody know what Gintropin is ?


----------



## VILI MONSTER (Aug 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Firstly trim atropin is generic relabelled so batch to batch is not consistent plus being generic they should be cheap.......do you mean the hyge green and yellow tops are crap? If you do then you have not been using the genuine new hyge ones.....


indeed Trimatropin is generic, but works always great, about the new Hygen havent try them yet in tha past they where awsome but then all the fakes came and ofcourse that was crap.

And yes many green tops and yellow tops are crap but thats my oppinion have them from severall suppliers but didnt liked them at all.

Next month i get the new hygen and lets see if they ate that good like the one years ago.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnny_lee said:


> Does anybody know what Gintropin is ?


no but you might be talking about Jintropin which was a round years ago but not nowadays all jintropin is generic relabelled GH i would steer clear.



VILI MONSTER said:


> indeed Trimatropin is generic, but works always great, about the new Hygen havent try them yet in tha past they where awsome but then all the fakes came and ofcourse that was crap.
> 
> And yes many green tops and yellow tops are crap but thats my oppinion have them from severall suppliers but didnt liked them at all.
> 
> Next month i get the new hygen and lets see if they ate that good like the one years ago.


the new Hyge is yellow tops(100iu packs) and Green tops(200iu packs) they are very good....


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Paul, have you heard anything about Kigs of late? Just been offered some at a v good price.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

james12345 said:


> Paul, have you heard anything about Kigs of late? Just been offered some at a v good price.


i know they are not as good as they where when they first came out (they where overdosed back then just Rips and other generics are when they are released to create a buzz)


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i know they are not as good as they where when they first came out (they where overdosed back then just Rips and other generics are when they are released to create a buzz)


would you use them now if the price was right mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trenzyme said:


> would you use them now if the price was right mate?


NO mate....


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> NO mate....


cheers, il steer clear then.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Got to say I would not use anything but hyge now. The new tribal ones are crazy. They must be overdosed as I get stiff joints from only 4iu ED. Normally I could take 8iu.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Delhi said:


> Got to say I would not use anything but hyge now. The new tribal ones are crazy. They must be overdosed as I get stiff joints from only 4iu ED. Normally I could take 8iu.


totally agree Del.....


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

anyone got some good close up pics on these new hyges ?

cheers


----------



## markw2314 (Jul 27, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Got to say I would not use anything but hyge now. The new tribal ones are crazy. They must be overdosed as I get stiff joints from only 4iu ED. Normally I could take 8iu.


hi delhi, ive just got hold of 200iu of hyge green tops with the tribal too, been taking 4ius a day for 8 days now, but havent experienced any stiff joints, or swollen hands etc, to be honest i havent felt any of the sides that i was expecting. I checked on hygetropin.cn anti counterfit code, and all was ok, plus i trust my source. ive only been on them for 8 days am i expecting to feel things too soon? ive never used hgh before so have no comparison so any info on this would be much appreciated as im starting to think my hyge fake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok GH does not effect everyone the same, numb hands, feet etc are side effects which means you are taking to much i am confused to why people thinkthey have to experaince side effects to know if there product is real.......i am using Pharma Geno at the moment and i don't get side effects(apart from better skin, hair and fatloss) if i took 10iu's i would but that would be to much......

as far as i am aware there are no fake new Hyge out at the moment.......inject a whole vial for a few days and see what you get....


----------



## markw2314 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks pscarb, im only sticking to 4ius cos i plan to be on hyge for 6months or more, and my pockets arent deep enough to do more than 4ius a day. and as ive never done hgh before ive been looking at every thread i could and every one who says they are getting good results and are happy with there hgh are boasting that there hands are feeling tight, there feet are numb, tingling arms, etc etc. so obviously its got me expecting the same. i will take your advice and inject a whole 8iu vial and see if the sides are there, if they are then i will go back down to 4 iu, and take comfort in knowing my gh is legit, and that im not taking too much. one question, do you no if hygetropin.cn is legit gh?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

markw2314 said:


> thanks pscarb, im only sticking to 4ius cos i plan to be on hyge for 6months or more, and my pockets arent deep enough to do more than 4ius a day. and as ive never done hgh before ive been looking at every thread i could and every one who says they are getting good results and are happy with there hgh are boasting that there hands are feeling tight, there feet are numb, tingling arms, etc etc. so obviously its got me expecting the same. i will take your advice and inject a whole 8iu vial and see if the sides are there, if they are then i will go back down to 4 iu, and take comfort in knowing my gh is legit, and that im not taking too much. one question, do you no if hygetropin.cn is legit gh?


i dont get much in the way of pains and numbness and ive used a good bit of legit simplexx , if your like me take 8iu ed for a few days and watch youre wieght shoot up as you fill with water and your fingers and gut go fat , the first thing i noticed from hgh was that the extra water was affacting my grip on deads lol


----------



## markw2314 (Jul 27, 2011)

serious!! oh no, ive always tended to put on weight pretty easy as it is. i thought you lost body fat and leaned up on gh. what happened then? did you go back to a smaller dose?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

markw2314 said:


> serious!! oh no, ive always tended to put on weight pretty easy as it is. i thought you lost body fat and leaned up on gh. what happened then? did you go back to a smaller dose?


lol , dont panic mate  . when i backed off to 3 iu ed i lost most of the water and did lean up, recover faster, feel better ect but i find i do hold a bit of water when running hgh, not bad bloat but i stay very lean year round so tend to notice it more than others,

i dont know why you hold water on hgh but you do especally at high dose's


----------



## markw2314 (Jul 27, 2011)

lol, thanks. ill try 8iu for 2-3 days, im sure ill notice something then. the only reason i want to experience some sides in the first place is im ordering another 600iu in a week, and i want to be sure that this hyge tribal is good enough to order again. at the end of the day its a lot of £cash$ for meto part with , so its essential i get a desent product.

dont suppose u no anything about hygetropin.cn, theres so many hyge sites, but from what ive read and looked into they seem the best, any info on this would be mucho appreciated


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

markw2314 said:


> lol, thanks. ill try 8iu for 2-3 days, im sure ill notice something then. the only reason i want to experience some sides in the first place is im ordering another 600iu in a week, and i want to be sure that this hyge tribal is good enough to order again. at the end of the day its a lot of £cash$ for meto part with , so its essential i get a desent product.
> 
> dont suppose u no anything about hygetropin.cn, theres so many hyge sites, but from what ive read and looked into they seem the best, any info on this would be mucho appreciated


I understand what you mean mate as for the hyge site i cant help ,


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> i dont get much in the way of pains and numbness and ive used a good bit of legit simplexx , if your like me take 8iu ed for a few days and watch youre wieght shoot up as you fill with water and your fingers and gut go fat , the first thing i noticed from hgh was that the extra water was affacting my grip on deads lol


when you say pains what do you mean by this, just general twinges etc?

I get some odd pains on 3iu always in the same place which is right side mid back..it dies off after say 3 hours.

might just be coincidence..but a little concerning.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> when you say pains what do you mean by this, just general twinges etc?
> 
> I get some odd pains on 3iu always in the same place which is right side mid back..it dies off after say 3 hours.
> 
> might just be coincidence..but a little concerning.


i somtimes get bad pain in my feet and stiff wrists from ghrp6 and hgh, much more so in the left than the right for some reason, then like you it dies off a couple of hours after the shot


----------



## skididley (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi there Mark, i was just reading your thread, did you find anything out about the hyge site and and have you had success from china ? , i'm in the same situation that you was,my source has gone awol and left me in limbo for HgH....hope you dont mind me asking......cheeez.....


----------



## markw2314 (Jul 27, 2011)

skididley said:


> Hi there Mark, i was just reading your thread, did you find anything out about the hyge site and and have you had success from china ? , i'm in the same situation that you was,my source has gone awol and left me in limbo for HgH....hope you dont mind me asking......cheeez.....


hi, soz bout late reply, aint been on net for wa while, about the hyge site, i am confident that the .cn site is a good a source as any if ur wantin chinese hgh. did 200iu got sides after 3-4weeks ie swollen fingers. i have now gone with riptropin though n have purchased 600iu, i personally have experienced more sides on this like tingles in fingers now n again n swollen hands, n just noticin slimmin down too, only on stomach  i will have done 400iu next week n hope to see more results in the next comin months. let me no if u want more info bout riptropin, good luck


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Need to re-iterate what Paul said earlier. Presence of sides does not indicate quality or not. Each individual is different. At the end of the day unless you are standing in the production line you will not know about how or what is in your vials. Ultimatley you, I everyone has to put faith in thier supplier / source. If you get a good one you will know he has legit stuff.

GH is such a subtle compound that can take a long time to see any real tangible results that taking for only a few days / weeks will not really prove anything


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Hyge's here been using them for 6months now


----------



## skididley (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi there mark, sorry only just realised you replied, thx dude, I've just been scammed so not hp at the mo, yeah deffo interested in the rip, how you getting on with it, cheers dude...regards......


----------



## shortnhairy (Dec 16, 2011)

NO!!!!!!


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah bit suspect that lol


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bit suspect that


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Rips and Hyge are still getting good results .Kigs are starting to play up again


----------

